# Happy 6th birthday, Leo!



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Today is my glamour girl's official 6th birthday. Not bad for a puppy that I didn't think would survive the weekend when I rescued her from a parking lot.

2018-1-20 Leo's 6th Birthday DSC_0628 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2018-1-20 Leo's 6th Birthday DSC_0630 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2018-1-20 Leo's 6th Birthday DSC_0635 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

And a bonus picture from a few days ago. 

2018-1-17 Sleet DSC_0533 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful girl, Happy Birthday Leo!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday beautiful!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 6th Birthday to your beautiful girl!!:smile2:


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday ! :cake:


----------



## MiesterBuster45 (Jan 21, 2018)

Great milestone. Happy birthday to such a handsome boy.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Happy birthday to a beautiful girl! Love her expression.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Leo!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dog! Happy Birthday, Leo!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy belated 6th birthday Leo . Hope you had a great day pretty girl.


----------

